# Puente de Wien en Proteus



## kiwhilario (Nov 15, 2010)

Saludos,
Estoy sumamente desesperado. investigando por  el foro encontré que el puente de wien puede ser la solucion a un problema que ha surgido en un proyecto. 

Sin embargo, ahora mi mayor frustración es que no puedo simular el mencionado puente en el proteus. He intentado todo, cambiar de opamp, poner pot-hg, osciloscopio, modo grafico, puse un generador de señales en un intento de generar una onda igual (para comparar) y nada.

también he intentado hacerlo en un protoboard con un par de baterías,  potenciometros, (res y cap tambien) y un 741 sin éxito. bueno, no tengo osciloscopio, pero con el multitester en la opcion de frecuencia he tratado de generar desde frecuencias algo bajas (5-10hz) y frecuencias un poco mas altas (300-1khz) tomando como referencia el ruido de 60hz siempre presente. y lamentablemente: nada.  La cuestión es que no sé que es lo que exactamente debe pasar.

aqui lo que he intentado hacer-simular.






PD. quiero reemplazar un cristal de 100khz con el puente de wein. El cristal no lo consigo adquirir en ninguna parte. una pregunta adicional. ¿que tipo de onda genera el cristal? Es una sinusoidal cierto? 

Gracias por todo


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 15, 2010)

kiwhilario dijo:


> ...Sin embargo, ahora mi mayor frustración es que no puedo simular el mencionado puente en el proteus. He intentado todo, cambiar de opamp, poner pot-hg, osciloscopio, modo grafico, puse un generador de señales en un intento de generar una onda igual (para comparar) y nada.


El el archivo en Proteus vale mas que mil palabras.



> también he intentado hacerlo en un protoboard con un par de baterías,  potenciometros, (res y cap tambien) y un 741 sin éxito. bueno, no tengo osciloscopio, pero con el multitester en la opcion de frecuencia he tratado de generar desde frecuencias algo bajas (5-10hz) y frecuencias un poco mas altas (300-1khz) tomando como referencia el ruido de 60hz siempre presente. y lamentablemente: nada.  La cuestión es que no sé que es lo que exactamente debe pasar.


Para que oscile R2 debe ser ligeramente *mayor *que R1, si es igual no va a oscilar nunca. Y si es mucho mayor, va a oscilar pero con mucha distorsion.



> PD. quiero reemplazar un cristal de 100khz con el puente de wein. El cristal no lo consigo adquirir en ninguna parte. una pregunta adicional. ¿que tipo de onda genera el cristal? Es una sinusoidal cierto?


Todo depende de donde esté ese cristal, es probable que con una señal cuadrada sea suficiente.
Tambien depende de para que sea ese cristal. Un oscilador a cristal tiene una estabilidad *muchisimo* mayor que un RC o LC.

En principio, si no se consigue de 100kHz, lo correcto seria usar un cristal de frecuencia multiplo con una etapa divisora.
Pero todo depende de donde vaya el cristal...


----------



## kiwhilario (Nov 15, 2010)

ok, adjunto el proteus.

el R2 es el doble de R1 y si mal no estoy, esas resistencias son para calcular la ganancia del opamp.

ah y sobre el cristal. bueno, necesito una onda* sinusoidal* de 100khz para hacer un inductómetro. entiendo que los cristales brindan mucho mayor estabilidad, pero a nada. mejor eso.

ah y una cosa mas, todos los divisores de frecuencia que he encontrado son digitales y siempre dan onda cuadrada. no se si conozcas algun integrado o circuito para dividir la frecuencia a una onda senoidal. Tengo un cristal de 1Mhz, con un divisor entre 10 sería perfecto.
ojala puedas ayudarme

gracias.

EDITO: en el archivo proteus estoy generando una señal cualquiera de ejemplo, pero aun asi no sale. deberia salir 1.6kHz aprox.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 15, 2010)

kiwhilario dijo:


> el R2 es el doble de R1 y si mal no estoy, esas resistencias son para calcular la ganancia del opamp.


Repito: R2 debe mas del doble que R1, *si es igual no oscila*.
Pone una de 22k o un de 18k en serie con un preset para ajustarlo justo al limite de la oscilacion (minima distorsion).



> ah y sobre el cristal. bueno, necesito una onda* sinusoidal* de 100khz para hacer un inductómetro. entiendo que los cristales brindan mucho mayor estabilidad, pero a nada. mejor eso.


Todo depende que inductancias queres medir y para que.  Con la cantidad de factores que introducen error en la medicion de inductancias, salvo casos particulares es una desventaja hacerlo a frecuencia fija. 
Lo ideal es medirlas en condiciones "parecidas" a las de trabajo.



> ah y una cosa mas, todos los divisores de frecuencia que he encontrado son digitales y siempre dan onda cuadrada. no se si conozcas algun integrado o circuito para dividir la frecuencia a una onda senoidal.


Ponete a pensar las diferencias en como se hace una division de frecuencias analogica y una digital. 



> Tengo un cristal de 1Mhz, con un divisor entre 10 sería perfecto.


La salida de eso (que sera cuadrada) la haces pasar por un filtro de Q respetable y tenes una senoidal.



> EDITO: en el archivo proteus estoy generando una señal cualquiera de ejemplo, pero aun asi no sale. deberia salir 1.6kHz aprox.


Este oscilador es importante el periodo transitorio --> Con los instrumentos virtuales hace cualquier cosa, tenes que usar los graficos y cancelarle en Propiedades "Initial DC Solution"


----------



## kiwhilario (Nov 16, 2010)

gracias por todo. En verdad ni llego a la mitad de la carrera de electronica y bueno, me falta mucho por aprender. Ya me salió que oscile en el proteus, bastaba con 20.1k y sale fina la onda  el inductometro que estoy haciendo es este: http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/L_meter/L_meter.htm mi profe lo aprobó como proyecto y le dí curso. ahora a ver como hago para meter esa señal en el lugar correspondiente.

pensaba colocar la salida del Opamp justo luego donde se encuentra el colector del 2n222A, estará bien?


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 16, 2010)

kiwhilario dijo:


> ... el inductometro que estoy haciendo es este: http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/L_meter/L_meter.htm mi profe lo aprobó como proyecto y le dí curso. ahora a ver como hago para meter esa señal en el lugar correspondiente.
> pensaba colocar la salida del Opamp justo luego donde se encuentra el colector del 2n222A, estará bien?


A la salida del 4011 la tension es mas tirando a cuadrada que a senoidal, la etapa siguiente con el 2n2222 es un filtro --> No Vale la pena un puente de Wien, ademas necesitarias agregarle un control de amplitud.  Usa mejor un oscilador comunardo a 555 o 4047 y a lo sumo agregale un filtrado RC a la salida.


----------



## kiwhilario (Nov 16, 2010)

eso mismo pensaba, luego del 2n2222 la señal es bastante senoidal, por lo que pensaba suprimir todo lo anterior  y colocar el puente wein. no entiendo porque no vale la pena el puente, el control de amplitud es muy complicado? bueno, en todo caso saltaré a la implementacion en protoboard para comparar como saldría y evaluarlo bien.

ah, hasta ahora no se como es la señal que emite un cristal :S : es senoidal, cuadrada, triangular, depende de a que lo conecto, la amplitud de su señal es de algunos milivoltios o esto tambien depende de a que lo conecto.

erhm se que es un 555 y asumo que lo podria configurar en astable a 100khz, peroo ni se como conectarlo al 4011 y la palabra comunardo me es totalmente desconocida.

gracias y perdon por las molestias eh.


----------



## juniorcm03 (Jul 23, 2013)

hola soy nuevo aqui y he tenido problemas con el puente wien 
tengo que presentarlo simulado pero no me sale la senoidal en el proteus quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con esoo


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 23, 2013)

setea la ganancia del oscilador > 3.
adiciona un "button" en paralelo a una resistencia y pulsalo una vez. Eso permitirá que inicie la oscilacion. 
Si aun no sale, postea el circuito para ayudarte mejor.


----------



## juniorcm03 (Jul 23, 2013)

hay esta mi archivo, uhmm no se como setear el oscilador, agradeceria tu ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2013)

Amigo, un simulador como su nombre lo indica, da un mero comportamiento de un circuito. La ultima palabra la tendra el armado fisico.


----------



## juniorcm03 (Jul 23, 2013)

si eso es verdad pero yo lo tengo que presentar solo simulado,  y he encontrado algunos que si les sale pero copio el mismo circuito y no sale la oscilacion


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 23, 2013)

juniorcm03 dijo:


> hay esta mi archivo, uhmm no se como setear el oscilador, agradeceria tu ayuda



vuelve a subirlo en version 7.0, mi proteus esta en 7.7 y la que subiste parece ser 7.8


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola kiwhilario

El archivo que subió juniorcm03 está en la versión 8 de ISIS de Proteus.

Espero la imagen adjunta te sirva. Es el circuito que adjuntó juniorcm03

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juniorcm03 (Jul 24, 2013)

asi es  es el mismo circuito, mañana tengo que exponerlo y aver si me pueden explicar el funcionamiento de ese circuito.
por lo que he buscado..las resistencias de realimentacion negativa es para la ganancia del opam y el RC paralelo y serie es para la frecuencia de oscilacion pero no se como explicarlo bien


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 28, 2013)

tal y como sugeri en un post anterior, coloca un "button" en paralelo a R2(en la figura q subio MrCarlos), además aumenta su valor, la ganancia debe ser mayor a 3, cuando es 3 exacto tanto el simulador como el circuito real no se comportan bien.


----------



## juniorcm03 (Jul 30, 2013)

gracias me funciono...les agradesco su ayuda


----------



## cromero93 (Sep 29, 2016)

Buenas Noches a todos,

estoy realizando un oscilador puente de wien en orcad y en proteus, pero ninguno de los dos simuladores no me genera la señal que necesito (senoidal) quisiera una asesoría de que tendría que hacer para lograr el funcionamiento de mi oscilador de 63Hz. Lo tengo montado en la protoboard y si me funciona pero al simularlo no funciona. También si de casualidad tienen la librería para de ambos simuladores donde este el XR-2206 para generar tres señales al mismo tiempo que son la senoidal, cuadrada y triangular.

Agradecería la colaboración que es para mi tesis. ...

PDT: envió adjunto lo que tengo simulado. Si de casualidad tiene la libreria de XR-2206 se les agradeceria y una colaboración con la simulaciones


----------



## Javiertecnico (Jul 1, 2019)

Buen Dia a todos.

acabo de hacer este diseño en proteus un oscilador puente de wien a mover los pontoeciometro da señal Cuadrada, sinoisodal y triangular pero al montarlo en la proto-board no me da señal aqui se los dejos a ver en que me pueden ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2019)

¿ Fotos del montaje ?


----------



## Javiertecnico (Jul 10, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Fotos del montaje ?


Listo le baje los valores de los capacitores le monte de 0.1uf ceramicos


----------

